# PPS M2 recall



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I recently saw the recall on the M2 PPS pistols. It looks like Walther is stepping up and taking good care of it's customers. One thing I was wondering about, did the Classic PPS ever have a recall on it, for any reason? I have 2 PPS Classics now, both in 40S&W. They are great pistols. I trust my life to them. I bought them both used, but in excellent shape. I just want to be sure.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh no not another one. Walter was also recalling the CCP pistols for the same issue. On the CCP if the slide was not fully retracted to chamber a round the striker would end up resting on the primer causing the gun to go off if dropped.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

When I needed service on my Walther P-22, Smith & Wesson handled it. I got it back in 8 days.


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

Just bought one about 2 month ago...Of course it is within the serial numbers on the list.
Sent it back last week.

Had been carrying it and planned on rotating it with my CM9.

Now i am back to my trusty ol CM9....Sometimes i never learn.:mrgreen:


----------

